# White Oak Bayou Bass



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

Caught these Tuesday on a popper in the NW Houston stretch of White Oak Bayou. I think it was a reward for voting. Total of 6 bass caught in roughly an hour. I have been struggling with the Grass Carp lately. Can't get them to eat. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow gotta be fun very nice reporte.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice catches! Been wanting to make it to White Oak Bayou myself. I have been catching some nice bass in the last week not far from there on the same poppers.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice work! You musta voted for the red team! :dance:


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Awesome. That is the largest I've seen yet! They have been very responsive recently. I had a great time last Sunday afternoon. 

Now the grass carp are a trip. All I can suggest is think of them like bow hunting for elk. You can't make any mistakes. They are vegetarians so don't typically chase a fly at all.

Bout half the grassies (7 now) I've caught was after careful stalk and dabbling the fly right next to one that is feeding. Other half was with green hopper's. However expect frustration, but they do fight well.

Pete A.


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

Got a Bayou Red tonight on the trusty coffee bean fly. Had another 2 take but broke them off. Only had 5lb tippet with me today. This was in Braes, not White Oak. There was quite a few sippin.. The wind made it challenging.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

